# America's Hunters - The World's Largest Army!



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

In WWII, Japan's highest ranking naval officer was Isoruku Yamamoto. Although he was Japanese, and his loyalties were unquestionably with The Empire, he studied for many years in America, graduating from Harvard University. There is an oft-repeated (and sometimes disputed) quote attributed to him regarding the possibility of any nation taking a war to American soil:

"You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass." 
Here is why he was correct:
America's Hunters. The World's Largest Army. 
The state of Wisconsin has gone an entire deer hunting season without someone getting killed. That's great, considering there were over 600,000 hunters that got permits this year. 
Allow me to restate that number. 
Over the last two months, the eighth largest army in the world - more men under arms than Iran; more than France and Germany combined - deployed to the woods of a single American state to keep the deer population under control. 
But that pales in comparison to the 750,000 who are in the woods of Pennsylvania this week. Michigan's 700,000 hunters have now returned home. Toss in a quarter million hunters in West Virginia, and it is literally the case that the hunters of those four states alone would comprise the largest army in the world. 
And that is just FOUR states. 
The total population of registered hunters in America today ranges from 23 million to 43.7 million individuals. (Based on annual data provided by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.) 
As long as the American Hunter retains his right to Bear Arms, America will forever be safe from foreign invasion of troops.

Hunting - it's not just a way to fill the freezer. It's a matter of national security!!! :flag:


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent & very factual point of view


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Excellent & very factual point of view


I agree totally!! and I'm ready if needed....old..... but ready


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Good to know that we are well defended! If we are ever invaded, I would be glad to take up arms with my fellow hunters to defend our country! !%


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great Post...! I hope it stays that way. It may not be foreign forces we have deal with.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I think this is a point well taken with most, if not all, of the people of the world that hate us. Just look at all of the foreign influences against our Second Amendment. I just wish it could be understood by those citizens of this country that see it as a domestic threat.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

great ammo for an argument with anti gun wackos.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Excellent information. Those who are arrayed against the second amendment should take heed of the deterrence our ownership of firearms creates. I think the U.S. should have programs like Sweden, where every person attending school learns marksmanship and is issued a rifle for public defense.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

We're safe from Zombie uprisings as well (my son's two cents)


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

huntinbull said:


> i think the u.s. Should have programs like sweden, where every person attending school learns marksmanship and is issued a rifle for public defense.


priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## ohioreddog (Dec 28, 2010)

Very good information!!!! everyone should join the NRA.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I live and work in Kentucky. Most of the guys I know and work with have CCW's. All have multible types of firearms. We sing, Hank Williams Jr.'s Country Boy Can Survive at work. Used to have range targets hanging all over the plant until the new owners made us take them down. We pack into our cars and visit Knob Creek Machine Gun Range as much as possible. Most reload. Every car in the lot has at least one gun in it. No one breaks the law. Shotgun, a rifle and 4 wheel drive, a country boy can sirvive!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

god bless the u.s.a. and may that be the way for ever


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i just thought if we got rid of the right to bear arms. our army would be toast cause the last time i checked soldiers are also american citizens.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> We pack into our cars and visit Knob Creek Machine Gun Range as much as possible. QUOTE]
> 
> i havent been to the machine gun shoot in several years, i might be comming down this year for the april shoot.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This is not new information, that said it still needs to be told regularly. I have been telling people this for over 20 years. The NRA this a group that fights for our right to bear arms, I am a member (not lifetime) but I plan on being a member forever. I get a free hat when I renew at the convention. The US sportsman alliance is the most powerful organisation (sp it is late) that fights for our hunting rights all over the country and it is based in Columbus. These two organisations I sugest that every gun owner /hunter should be a member of. At the least get on there e-mail list, as a plus I have won two guns on the USSA in there 52 gun raffle. Anyone want to make an offer on a browning 12 ga. BPS? If I can't get $500 one of my grandsons will have a nice pump gun.


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

Great post. Good information. The problem today is that the enemy is not going to land ashore with 100k to fight on our soil. In this instance I feel good about our chances...Instead it will be radicals that attack the innocent with homemade bombs and the like...

I would rather walk shoulder to shoulder with a good scoutsman...one who can read the movement of the game and realize when something in their environment is out of place...


----------

